# Big butts ?



## trashcore

In a non-perverted way, I like horses with big butt's and long thick tails. ^-^
My boy is quite plump to put it nicely, and his tail drags on the ground if I don't cut it.

I was wondering how many of you also like chunky horses? 
OR 
Do you prefer skinny ones? ​ 

What about tails?
Easy to manage OR long and thick?


Post pictures? ​
Here is my Gooboo's (Guru) big butt. 








Dirty socks much? This way just before a BIG bath.


----------



## T C Bandit

My horse, Tornado, has a nice butt - LOVES carrots!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

haha my mare Sandie also has a big butt and thick tail - I think it makes them cuter!! ;-)


----------



## kitten_Val

Kiara's butt... I never was able to catch Jemma's butt (she has a BIG one), because she faces me 100% time.


----------



## happygoose123

i prefer chunky/stocky horses!!!!! my little mare is fairly fined boned but she has a big butt compaired to the rest of her body, chucky is chunky but he doesnt really have a big butt and banjo is average, not chukny not fine. but he is more on the solid side lol!! i like long tails!!!! they are pretty!!!!!! both my boys have long think tails but my little mare has a really short and thin tail. she is still pretty though  ! they arent the best pics but youll get the idea!

Banjo's butt, this is the only pic i can find of his butt, lol!!!









Chucky's butt









Pennellipi's butt


----------



## kim_angel

Toby & Cocoa 
Fat butts.... thin tails


----------



## danastark

I like all kinds of horses, but I do love my Cody's big butt because it makes mine look smaller!!!

This is Cody next to a 15 hand paint mare!


----------



## Jessabel

I wouldn't buy a horse if he didn't have a nice butt. Well, Victor didn't at first, but that was because of lack of muscle, not a conformational fault. He's actually got an *** now. :wink:


----------



## close2prfct

Justice big butt @ a yr old I didn't think he was ever going to grow into it!


----------



## Whipple

Oh gosh, who doesn't love a horse with a big butt? And a long tail, well I'd go with a long tail over a short thin one, but I'd prefer it not touching the ground.


----------



## trashcore

Whipple said:


> Oh gosh, who doesn't love a horse with a big butt? And a long tail, well I'd go with a long tail over a short thin one, but I'd prefer it not touching the ground.


I agree, I don't like it touching the ground. If it does it tends to get ripped out (he likes to stand on it, haha). But I like it to his fetlocks. 

Awesome pictures everyone! Very nice butts!


----------



## my2geldings

I LOVE apple bums in horses and the more hair the better!

Here is my Cobalt. My 2 favorite bum pictures, keep in mind he was only a yearling when those pictures were taken.


----------



## kim_angel

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I LOVE apple bums in horses and the more hair the better!
> 
> Here is my Cobalt. My 2 favorite bum pictures, keep in mind he was only a yearling when those pictures were taken.


Beautiful horse!!!


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09

gorgeous horses everyone


----------



## MirrorStage2009

I love Baroque horses and horses bred for carriage... they have such nice rounded rumps and lush tails!  Here's my TJ, himself a Baroque horse:




















I know I have more...gotta track 'um down...Sorry these two are small. They were used for a website. :?


----------



## trashcore

MirrorStage2009 said:


>



I quite like this picture! Really artsy. 
If this is your photography, KUDOS!


----------



## my2geldings

kim_angel said:


> Beautiful horse!!!


Thank you very much Kim!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Oh Dallas wants to show off his bum! Its HUGE!


----------



## my2geldings

MirrorStage2009 said:


> I love Baroque horses and horses bred for carriage... they have such nice rounded rumps and lush tails!  Here's my TJ, himself a Baroque horse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have more...gotta track 'um down...Sorry these two are small. They were used for a website. :?


gorgeous


----------



## sarah wood

*Ultimate Big Butt!*



This is Joey and her mega-butt.


----------



## my2geldings

sarah wood said:


> This is Joey and her mega-butt.


STUNNING horse!


----------



## CheyAut




----------



## my2geldings

Look at that little beauty!


----------



## smrobs

Here is a pic of my biggest butt. He is built like a 15.2 hh Percheron. With the thick wavy hair to match. His tail is just ridiculously thick though it isn't very long cause it gets broken and pulled out in the pasture all the time.










No.....wait. Here is my biggest butt. He is my 18hh Perch stud. Huge butt.


----------



## cadar and honey

my friend ireland horse angle has a big bum lol just jokeing


----------



## belgianlover

I had to get in on this one, here are my two big butts, my almost 6 year old belgian (17.1hh) and my almost 2 year old clyde, not sure really on her height yet.


----------



## free_sprtd

Hahaha thunder's side view and his J-lo butt as my brother put it lol
(but he's still young and growing)


----------



## CloudsMystique

I like medium butts and thick, long tails:


----------



## CloudsMystique

Wow, I don't know why she looks so skinny in the first picture!

It was only taken ten days after this one: Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And four days after this one: Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## morganshow11

Clippy has a smalllllllll butt with a fricken really thik tail


----------



## RedHawk

Shea's cute booty! The first pic was taken about a month ago, and he has put on weight since then. The 2nd pic was taken this week for the purpose of critiquing his topline, hence the angle. His but looks more rounded now, instead of sloping down towards his hips.
I'll take more pics from behind tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyChester




----------



## Mollysbff

OMG I just LOVE horses with big butts. I have always loved horses' butts because they look so much like humans' butts and not many animals have butts that look so similar to ours, even ones that we are closely related to like chimpanzees.

Anyway, here's Molly's big booty.


----------



## Natalierose

Big butt+big tail=heaven!!!!


----------



## Saranda

Snicks' glorious, shiny butt. And the tail, of course!


----------



## blue eyed pony

My girl doesn't have a big butt, but she has a nice one.


----------



## LemonZeus

Lemonade needs a "wide load" sign on her rear:









And to prove we were in shape at one point :


----------



## NoobEquestrian

Here is my mare Star in all of her bootyliciousness. I’ve never seen a rump like hers 😂 I guess I can thank the draft in her for that! But we’ll never be stuck anyway!


----------

